# Lapadula: è stato Berlusconi a dare l'ok. Si tiene il Milan?



## admin (23 Giugno 2016)

Sky ha riportato i retroscena della trattativa per Lapadula. Il giocatore, questa mattina, era praticamente del Genoa. Nel pomeriggio si è inserito il Milan, che ha strappato il giocatore ai rossoblù. E' stato Berlusconi a volere fortemente il giocatore ed ha dato l'ok. Questo può significare che il presidente ha deciso di tenersi il Milan.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Giugno 2016)

Stiamo freschi insomma...
Poi scusate per Lapadula l'ok lo può dare e per la cessione del Milan no?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Giugno 2016)

Eccola la.....


----------



## danjr (23 Giugno 2016)

Ottima notizia in chiave mercato perché il giocatore è forte, pessima notizia in chiave cessione perché mette la parola fine. Sarà ital-Milan e brocchi


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2016)

Pista non percorribile. E' impensabile che Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok per Lapadula (o forse pensava fosse il cognome di qualche...).


----------



## Dany20 (23 Giugno 2016)

ItalMilan is coming.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

Sì, vabbè, Berlusconi conosce Lapadula secondo voi?


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Giugno 2016)

...


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Giugno 2016)

Sky spazzatura come al solito
In malafede e ci ricamano pure 
E la gente ci crede anche


----------



## koti (23 Giugno 2016)

Se vendono Bacca c'è da aver paura.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2016)

I giocatori si comprano DOPO l´allenatore. Questo vuol dire che è o Brocchi o Giampaolo. Ma secondo voi Pellegrini De Boer conoscono sto pippone della Serie B????

Non sapranno manco chi sia.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky ha riportato i retroscena della trattativa per Lapadula. Il giocatore, questa mattina, era praticamente del Genoa. Nel pomeriggio si è inserito il Milan, che ha strappato il giocatore ai rossoblù. E' stato Berlusconi a volere fortemente il giocatore ed ha dato l'ok. Questo può significare che il presidente ha deciso di tenersi il Milan.



Tutto torna.

Mercato bloccato in attesa del preliminare......invece si compra Lapadula, ITALIANO


----------



## patriots88 (23 Giugno 2016)

ha dato l'ok dalla camera d'ospedale.

certo.


----------



## danjr (23 Giugno 2016)

Dai è fatta per l'ital-Milan. È impensabile che Berlusconi conosca lapadula, vero. Ma è altrettanto impensabile che una cordata cinese con mille mila miliardi si presenti con Lapadula (ottimo eh) e Giampaolo. Cioè se volete illudervi liberissimi di farlo, ma i segnali sono chiari


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I giocatori si comprano DOPO l´allenatore. Questo vuol dire che è o Brocchi o Giampaolo. Ma secondo voi Pellegrini De Boer conoscono sto pippone della Serie B????
> 
> Non sapranno manco chi sia.



Per me l'ha chiesto Brocchi


----------



## Milo (23 Giugno 2016)

Ma italmilan cosa??? Lapadula ha scelto la nazionale peruviana!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky ha riportato i retroscena della trattativa per Lapadula. Il giocatore, questa mattina, era praticamente del Genoa. Nel pomeriggio si è inserito il Milan, che ha strappato il giocatore ai rossoblù. E' stato Berlusconi a volere fortemente il giocatore ed ha dato l'ok. Questo può significare che il presidente ha deciso di tenersi il Milan.



Mah. Vedremo nei prossimi giorni. Può succedere tutto.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky ha riportato i retroscena della trattativa per Lapadula. Il giocatore, questa mattina, era praticamente del Genoa. Nel pomeriggio si è inserito il Milan, che ha strappato il giocatore ai rossoblù. E' stato Berlusconi a volere fortemente il giocatore ed ha dato l'ok. Questo può significare che il presidente ha deciso di tenersi il Milan.



Taaaac


----------



## Nick (23 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tutto torna.
> 
> Mercato *bloccato* in attesa del preliminare......invece si compra Lapadula, ITALIANO


Concordato, non bloccato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Giugno 2016)

NON è un'operazione da Galliani, Berlusconi non sa chi è, boh


----------



## danjr (23 Giugno 2016)

Ma l'ha rifiutata per giocare i playoff


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Per me l'ha chiesto Brocchi



Per me l'ha chiesto Giampaolo ma poco cambia.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky ha riportato i retroscena della trattativa per Lapadula. Il giocatore, questa mattina, era praticamente del Genoa. Nel pomeriggio si è inserito il Milan, che ha strappato il giocatore ai rossoblù. E' stato Berlusconi a volere fortemente il giocatore ed ha dato l'ok. Questo può significare che il presidente ha deciso di tenersi il Milan.



Per me è una belinata. Figuratevi se Berlu si espone o meno o decide qualcosa su Lapadula.


----------



## patriots88 (23 Giugno 2016)

comunque il mercato mica è bloccato.

campopiano ha sempre parlato di concordato.


----------



## Milo (23 Giugno 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma l'ha rifiutata per giocare i playoff



Non lo rende italiano eh


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Mmmm...lui ha fatto una stagione strepitosa...sinceramente credevo fosse più giovane...beh..penso sarà il sostituto di Balo..
poi leggo 10 milioni...x i cina sarebbe una sciocchezza spenderli...B. invece aveva detto che non avrebbe scucito un euro mi pare


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2016)

Berlusconi al massimo conosce il nome delle infermiere dell ospedale...solo a quello puo dare l ok in questo momento.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (23 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> comunque il mercato mica è bloccato.
> 
> campopiano ha sempre parlato di concordato.



Acquisto fatto con i soldi di elsha


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mmmm...lui ha fatto una stagione strepitosa...sinceramente credevo fosse più giovane...beh..penso sarà il sostituto di Balo



è del 90 eh


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> è del 90 eh



sisi ma nella mia mente credevo avesse sui 22-23 anni...beh amen


----------



## Edric (23 Giugno 2016)

Si si certo... molto probabile Sky, molto probabile.


----------



## diavolo (23 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Acquisto fatto con i soldi di elsha


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Ah...ovviamente spero che questo acquisto allontani Pavoletti!! che proprio non mi piace


----------



## Aragorn (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky ha riportato i retroscena della trattativa per Lapadula. Il giocatore, questa mattina, era praticamente del Genoa. Nel pomeriggio si è inserito il Milan, che ha strappato il giocatore ai rossoblù. E' stato Berlusconi a volere fortemente il giocatore ed ha dato l'ok. Questo può significare che il presidente ha deciso di tenersi il Milan.



Al Milan l'allenatore è sempre contato meno di zero in sede di mercato, ciò potrebbe significare che non sarà uno dal grande profilo. Ma si tratta solo di ipotesi, l'unica cosa certa è che credere che Berlusconi possa conoscere Lapadula è da malati di mente.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (23 Giugno 2016)

Premesso ke odio galliani, bisogna dire che questa in questa operazione sembra aver ritrovato lo smalto di in tempo...nn sarà gancikoff ke mettendogli pressione lo fa lavorare come dovrebbe un vero ds?


----------



## Edric (23 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> NON è un'operazione da Galliani, Berlusconi non sa chi è, boh



E' evidente che questa *NON* è un'operazione alla Galliani difatti.
Ricordiamo come, sempre gli "esperti" di mercato di Sky, avessero dato a più e più riprese sia Napoli che Juve fortemente interessati a Lapadula nelle scorse 2-3 settimane.

Anche questa operazione mi sembra piuttosto un'altro buon inidizio di come il vento stia cambiando e la cessione si avvicini.

Altrettanto ovviamente Lapadula può essere solo come un leggero "aperitivo", e toccherà fare di altro e di meglio nel futuro prossimo venturo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Uno che non conosceva nemmeno Bacca (dopo valanghe di gol fatti) non può conoscere Lapadula


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, vabbè, Berlusconi conosce Lapadula secondo voi?



Più che altro Berlusconi in questi giorni del Milan credo non glie ne freghi nulla.


----------



## Milanista 87 (23 Giugno 2016)

Invece di attaccare Sky vediamo se l'operazione è vera o meno
Più credibile il Cor Sport che aveva definito il presidente fondatore del Bayern un nazista quando era morto nei campi di sterminio immagino


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Comunque operazione che fa capire come le cose si possano fare sotto traccia e senza far trapelare nulla (leggasi trattativa cessione club)


----------



## Giangy (23 Giugno 2016)

Sicuramente è un buon colpo. Spero che non sia l'inizio di ItalMilan con Pavoloso o Immobile e con la permanenza di Berlusconi


----------



## Milanista 87 (23 Giugno 2016)

Per quel che vale Pedullà conferma il tutto 
9 Milioni e 1 l'anno al giocatore


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Comunque Campopiano sta fortemente smentendo gli utenti che dicono sia un'operazione italmilan....dice che va "concordato anche se si sbatte una porta" ahaha...sembra veramente convinto nel dire che la trattativa è SALDAMENTE in piedi...speriamo!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2016)

Cmq questa non è né in operazione alla Galliani né il suo Modus Operandi ... Zero TV e zero anticipazioni . 

Non è proprio da lui .


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> E' evidente che questa *NON* è un'operazione alla Galliani difatti.
> Ricordiamo come, sempre gli "esperti" di mercato di Sky, avessero dato a più e più riprese sia Napoli che Juve fortemente interessati a Lapadula nelle scorse 2-3 settimane.
> 
> Anche questa operazione mi sembra piuttosto un'altro buon inidizio di come il vento stia cambiando e la cessione si avvicini.
> ...



A me sembra molto simile a quella di Bonaventura.

P.s. Lapadula viene al Milan per giocare.. Beato chi crede ancora ai cinesi..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> A me sembra molto simile a quella di Bonaventura.



Altra operazione fatta per sbaglio e proposta da altri perché lui voleva quello schifo di Biabiany


----------



## __king george__ (23 Giugno 2016)

si ma se è vero che ha rifiutato altre piazze perchè voleva giocare titolare significa che appunto al milan non farà la riserva...e se il titolare in attacco sarà lapadula è un indizio pessimo in ottica cessione....

speriamo quindi che il fatto che ha rifiutato altre squadre per la questione titolare/panchina siano false...


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Pista non percorribile. E' impensabile che Berlusconi abbia dato l'ok per Lapadula (o forse pensava fosse il cognome di qualche...).



L'alternativa qual'è? I cinesi iper-miliardari hanno chiamato Gancikoso per dirgli "occhio che Lapadula sta andando al Genoa"?
Per me è semplice: Giampaolo/Brocchi lo ha chiesto al Gallo,il Gallo ha concordato e ha chiesto l'ok definitivo a Silvio.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'alternativa qual'è? I cinesi iper-miliardari hanno chiamato Gancikoso per dirgli "occhio che Lapadula sta andando al Genoa"?
> Per me è semplice: Giampaolo/Brocchi lo ha chiesto al Gallo,il Gallo ha concordato e ha chiesto l'ok definitivo a Silvio.



Anche secondo me. Che è ben diverso da dire che l'ha voluto fortemente lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2016)

Mah, continuo a pensare che siete troppo preciptosi nel bollare tutte queste notizie su Berlusconi e l'ItalMilan come fasulle.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky ha riportato i retroscena della trattativa per Lapadula. Il giocatore, questa mattina, era praticamente del Genoa. Nel pomeriggio si è inserito il Milan, che ha strappato il giocatore ai rossoblù. E' stato Berlusconi a volere fortemente il giocatore ed ha dato l'ok. Questo può significare che il presidente ha deciso di tenersi il Milan.



SE va beh al Genoa mo, ma dai si parlava solo di Napoli di GEnoa manco il ds del Pescara ne ha parlato.


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Giugno 2016)

E montolivo, e zapata, e lapadula.... Tre indizi fanno una prova


----------



## wildfrank (23 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Stiamo freschi insomma...
> Poi scusate per Lapadula l'ok lo può dare e per la cessione del Milan no?



Appunto...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Certo che la può dare...ma giustamente non vorrà....per dio è la sua creatura da 30 anni!!


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Giugno 2016)

Tutto torna. Acquisti da media classifica, massima aspirazione l'Europa League, come Lapadula, Vangioni. Rinnovi ai pupilli Gallianici Montolivo e Zapata. Prossimo acquistone: Vazquez, e si vola verso il 6° posto. Ah si la cessione: rimandata a luglio, poi a settembre, poi boh.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Scommetto che se l'avesse preso il napoli o la juve starebbero tutti a dire: ecccoooo, il solito milan....zero programmazione....ci facciamo soffiare tutti i talentiiii....mai una scommessaaaa....
Ci scommetto


----------



## Roger84 (23 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Scommetto che se l'avesse preso il napoli o la juve starebbero tutti a dire: ecccoooo, il solito milan....zero programmazione....ci facciamo soffiare tutti i talentiiii....mai una scommessaaaa....
> Ci scommetto



Concordo!
Rispetto i parametri 0 bolliti o quasi da 3milioni d'Euro d'ingaggio, è un ottimo acquisto! Giocatore piuttosto giovane, pagato poco, prende 1Milione d'ingaggio....c'è da vedere intorno chi lo affiancherà!
Ovvio che se mi dite che con Lapadula da solo si torna in Champions la risposta è chiara, ma è un buon inizio per me!


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Giugno 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Concordo!
> Rispetto i parametri 0 bolliti o quasi da 3milioni d'Euro d'ingaggio, è un ottimo acquisto! Giocatore piuttosto giovane, pagato poco, prende 1Milione d'ingaggio....c'è da vedere intorno chi lo affiancherà!
> Ovvio che se mi dite che con Lapadula da solo si torna in Champions la risposta è chiara, ma è un buon inizio per me!



Concordo, l'esempio è Mandragora.L'ha preso la Juve tutti a dire "vedi la programmazione" il Milan prende il giocatore più decisivo delle Serie B "acquisto da media classifica".Meglio lui dei vari Balotelli Menez


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Giugno 2016)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Concordo, l'esempio è Mandragora.L'ha preso la Juve tutti a dire "vedi la programmazione" il Milan prende il giocatore più decisivo delle Serie B "acquisto da media classifica".Meglio lui dei vari Balotelli Menez


Un 97 contro un 90. E non so quanti milioni di differenza ci siano


----------



## CIppO (23 Giugno 2016)

Silvio chiedeva la padella, da suo letto di dolore, necessitante d'espletare grosso bisogno fisiologico; nasce da un qui pro quo questa indicazione, trasfigurata in segno divino "Lapadula"


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2016)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Concordo, l'esempio è Mandragora.L'ha preso la Juve tutti a dire "vedi la programmazione" il Milan prende il giocatore più decisivo delle Serie B "acquisto da media classifica".Meglio lui dei vari Balotelli Menez



Con la piccola differenza che Mandragora è un '97,mentre Lapadula ha 26 anni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Con la piccola differenza che Mandragora è un '97,mentre Lapadula ha 26 anni.


A 26 anni ormai uno è a fine carriera.


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A 26 anni ormai uno è a fine carriera.



Se uno a 26 anni sta in serie b forse qualcosa vuol dire.Ora direte di Toni,Vardy ecc,ma sono eccezioni,non la regola.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

sembra quasi vi divertiate a criticare ogni cosa...secondo me è un buon acquisto!! Fosse per me l'attacco potrebbe pure restare cosi


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se uno a 26 anni sta in serie b forse qualcosa vuol dire.Ora direte di Toni,Vardy ecc,ma sono eccezioni,non la regola.



L'eccezione non può esserci in questo caso? Per noi deve sempre valere la regola invece? Io sono pessimista di mio, mi consola vedere altre persone più pessimiste di me


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Giugno 2016)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> L'eccezione non può esserci in questo caso? Per noi deve sempre valere la regola invece? Io sono pessimista di mio, mi consola vedere altre persone più pessimiste di me



Certo.. Ma il calcolo delle probabilità non gioca a nostro favore


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2016)

*Restate on topic. Ed evitate i discorsi a due. 

Ulteriori messaggi verranno eliminati.*


----------



## naliM77 (23 Giugno 2016)

Ottimo acquisto, prezzo onesto ed ingaggio giusto. Lo volevano Juventus e Napoli e lo abbiamo preso noi. La storia "viene al Milan per giocare titolare" non regge visto che a Pescara sarebbe stato titolare, viene al Milan per i soldi e viene al Milan perché forse gli avranno esposto il progetto. Anche perché a Napoli e Torino avrebbe giocato la Champions in squadra con i campioni, a Milano per ora c'è Montolivo...

Altro indizio che mi fa ben sperare.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Giugno 2016)

Io solo vedo la mano di Gasparri?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ottimo acquisto, prezzo onesto ed ingaggio giusto. Lo volevano Juventus e Napoli e lo abbiamo preso noi. La storia "viene al Milan per giocare titolare" non regge visto che a Pescara sarebbe stato titolare, viene al Milan per i soldi e viene al Milan perché forse gli avranno esposto il progetto. Anche perché a Napoli e Torino avrebbe giocato la Champions in squadra con i campioni, a Milano per ora c'è Montolivo...
> 
> Altro indizio che mi fa ben sperare.



Cavolo non ci avevo pensato!! È una cosa vera...


----------



## clanton (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky ha riportato i retroscena della trattativa per Lapadula. Il giocatore, questa mattina, era praticamente del Genoa. Nel pomeriggio si è inserito il Milan, che ha strappato il giocatore ai rossoblù. E' stato Berlusconi a volere fortemente il giocatore ed ha dato l'ok. Questo può significare che il presidente ha deciso di tenersi il Milan.



L'operazione lascia aperte molte porte ..premesso che non ho visto mai una partita intera di Lapadula ma solo qualche gol e di gol ne sta facendo non solo questo anno in B ma anche nei due precedenti. Poi è tutto un mistero perchè comprato per quale allenatore ? Mi auguro che l'allenatore lo abbia scelto e allora non ci sono alternative o Brocchi o Giampaolo, altri allenatori stranieri manco sanno chi è Lapadula. la speranza è che non sia l'inizio del ItalMilan che nn sarebbe una rovina e si potrebbe anche fare ma ci vogliono i soldi e tanti e Berlusconi non li tira fuori. Quindi ok Lapadula ma la speranza è che continui la trattativa con i cinesi e vada a buon fine !!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

Curiosità per chi lo conosce meglio di me...potrebbe giocare con bacca o è più uno da "reparto da solo?"


----------



## mabadi (23 Giugno 2016)

Mi stanno dicendo -persone che possono realmente sapere della trattativa , ma che potrebbero prenderimi in giro- che non vende più


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io solo vedo la mano di Gasparri?



Ma è chiaro


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Mi stanno dicendo -persone che possono realmente sapere della trattativa , ma che potrebbero prenderimi in giro- che non vende più



e chi sarebbero?


----------



## mabadi (23 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> e chi sarebbero?



se lo dico lo cacciano, credimi non ti prendo in giro, solo che non ho capito se mi sta sfottendo o se è vero.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> se lo dico lo cacciano, credimi non ti prendo in giro, solo che non ho capito se mi sta sfottendo o se è vero.



Maledizione....INDAGA ahahaha


----------



## mabadi (23 Giugno 2016)

Mo è andato a dormire ma mi ha ribadito che è vero che B si tiene il Milan in quanto l'offerta è poco seria
Anche se fino a ieri mi aveva confermato che la trattativa esisteva.
Il prob è che sto tipo ha un parente che non può non sapere della trattativa in quanto direttamente interessato
Io lo stavo già sfottendo dicendo di trovarsi un altro lavoro.

ps aggiungo che non tifa milan, altrimenti sarei certo che mi sta dicendo la verità

pps domani comunque lo chiamo vediamo dal tono della voce

ppps

che pallle come rovinarsi la nottata


----------



## kolao95 (24 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Curiosità per chi lo conosce meglio di me...potrebbe giocare con bacca o è più uno da "reparto da solo?"



Sia prima che seconda punta.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Mo è andato a dormire ma mi ha ribadito che è vero che B si tiene il Milan.
> Anche se fino a ieri mi aveva confermato che la trattativa esisteva.
> Il prob è che sto tipo ha un parente che non può non sapere della trattativa in quanto direttamente interessato
> Io lo stavo già sfottendo dicendo di trovarsi un altro lavoro.
> ...



Per caso l'informatore di questa persona è suo cuGGino?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Mo è andato a dormire ma mi ha ribadito che è vero che B si tiene il Milan.
> Anche se fino a ieri mi aveva confermato che la trattativa esisteva.
> Il prob è che sto tipo ha un parente che non può non sapere della trattativa in quanto direttamente interessato
> Io lo stavo già sfottendo dicendo di trovarsi un altro lavoro.
> ...



Spero vivamente ti stia perculando ahahaha....comunque io resto fiducioso al 100%


----------



## mabadi (24 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per caso l'informatore di questa persona è suo cuGGino?



no l'informatore -o meglio la persona che ha un incarico tale che può avere info dirette- io lo conosco, non ho dubbi sul punto.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, niente notizie da insider, voci di corridoio, rumour o altro. L'abbiamo sempre specificato.


----------



## mabadi (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, niente notizie da insider, voci di corridoio, rumour o altro. L'abbiamo sempre specificato.



Si scusa hai ragione ma mi sono stra depresso.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (24 Giugno 2016)

Scusate ora stavo riflettendo sull ottimo acquisto di lapagol; lui non ha accettato napoli juve xke non sicuro del posto da titolare (paura di avere poco spazio) e se galliani gli avesse confermato ke nn acquisteranno grossi giocatori (no vendita società)e ke ci sarà l ital milan dove sarà titolare e leader indiscusso!!! Credo che come tesi possa considerarsi possibile


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Scusate ora stavo riflettendo sull ottimo acquisto di lapagol; lui non ha accettato napoli juve xke non sicuro del posto da titolare (paura di avere poco spazio) e se galliani gli avesse confermato ke nn acquisteranno grossi giocatori (no vendita società)e ke ci sarà l ital milan dove sarà titolare e leader indiscusso!!! Credo che come tesi possa considerarsi possibile



Per giocare titolare poteva restare a Pescara.

A Napoli o Torino sarebbe anche potuto essere un panchinaro ma con 50 partite stagionali da giocare e possibilità di vincere qualcosa (alla Juve) non c'è posto da titolare che tenga. Alla Juventus avrebbe giocato con Pjanic alle spalle da noi giocherebbe con Kucka.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (24 Giugno 2016)

Non so come fate ancora a sperare in una cessione societaria, l'acquisto di Lapadula è inequivocabilmente il segnale che la cessione è saltata e si va di italmilan. Ragionate un attimo: siete i cinesi, comprate il milan e avete a disposizione diciamo 100mln per il mercato estivo. Ne buttate 10 per una riserva o con quei 100 provate a prendere campioni affermati (es. Ibra) anche per avere una risonanza mediatica internazionale?
Dai capisco che vogliate essere ottimisti ma la realtà è, purtroppo, un altra.


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky ha riportato i retroscena della trattativa per Lapadula. Il giocatore, questa mattina, era praticamente del Genoa. Nel pomeriggio si è inserito il Milan, che ha strappato il giocatore ai rossoblù. E' stato Berlusconi a volere fortemente il giocatore ed ha dato l'ok. Questo può significare che il presidente ha deciso di tenersi il Milan.


Gianluca Lapadula è un ottimo giocatore che meriterebbe di fare parte di un top club a prescindere, figurarsi nel Milan attuale che si sta ricostruendo. Quella di Sky è una pura illazione. L'ennesima, purtroppo, con Caressa va così. Aridatece Giovanni Bruno.


----------



## Milanista 87 (24 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Gianluca Lapadula è un ottimo giocatore che meriterebbe di fare parte di un top club a prescindere, figurarsi nel Milan attuale che si sta ricostruendo. Quella di Sky è una pura illazione. L'ennesima, purtroppo, con Caressa va così. Aridatece Giovanni Bruno.



Insomma è sempre colpa di Sky . 
Lapadula ottimo giocatore da top club per un anno strepitoso in B me lo segno .


----------



## gabuz (24 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Insomma è sempre colpa di Sky .
> Lapadula ottimo giocatore da top club per un anno strepitoso in B me lo segno .



Per quanto stimi [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], quasi incondizionatamente, sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.
Ricordo a tutti che oltre ai Milito (che comunque aveva alle spalle quasi 150 partite di campionato argentino), un certo Gilardino arrivò da noi con un bottino di 50 gol in 2 anni in serie A. Poi ha dimostrato di non avere la personalità per sopportare la pressione della nostra maglia e di San Siro.
Sto Lapadula, che oltre arrivare dalla serie B, arriva da Pescara che, con tutto il rispetto, non è certo una piazza che anche in serie cadetta ti mette pressione, è tutto da testare. Ci andrei molto cauto a definirlo il nuovo fenomeno italiano.
Poi, ovviamente, spero con tutte le mie forze che abbiate ragione voi.

PS: In questo momento è già alla Madoninna a fare le visite mediche


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

Non è un fenomeno come dybala ma tecnicamente è davvero buono e ha un bel mancino insidioso..
Il suo acquisto ci può ancora stare.
Il dubbio dovrà cominciare a venirci dai prossimi acquisti.Se arrivano Vazquez e Pavocoso e parte Bacca allora mettiamoci il cuore in pace.


----------



## Black (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky ha riportato i retroscena della trattativa per Lapadula. Il giocatore, questa mattina, era praticamente del Genoa. Nel pomeriggio si è inserito il Milan, che ha strappato il giocatore ai rossoblù. E' stato Berlusconi a volere fortemente il giocatore ed ha dato l'ok. Questo può significare che il presidente ha deciso di tenersi il Milan.



se vabbè. Notizia ridicola. Per Lapadula (sul quale scommetto che non sapeva nemmeno chi era) può dare l'ok e per il Milan no?


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> se vabbè. Notizia ridicola. Per Lapadula (sul quale scommetto che non sapeva nemmeno chi era) può dare l'ok e per il Milan no?



La notizia è ridicola perché il mercato è concordato. Lapadula non saebbe arrivato senza l'assenso di Gancikoff.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

Primo colpo per l'ItalcessiMilan signori


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Insomma è sempre colpa di Sky .
> Lapadula ottimo giocatore da top club per un anno strepitoso in B me lo segno .


Tutte le fonti giornalistiche, ma proprio tutte, riportano che sul giocatore c'erano Juventus e Napoli. Che il giocatore sia stato valutato degno di far parte della rosa di top club è dunque attestato dai fatti.
Quanto a Sky, la sua deduzione che l'acquisto di Lapadula, valutato appunto degno di top club da quelli tra essi che puntavano ad ingaggiarlo, significhi addirittura il tramonto di un affare da 1,5 miliardi di euro, è una illazione se non supportata da fatti. Ma forse mi sbaglio io.


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Per quanto stimi [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], quasi incondizionatamente, sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.
> Ricordo a tutti che oltre ai Milito (che comunque aveva alle spalle quasi 150 partite di campionato argentino), un certo Gilardino arrivò da noi con un bottino di 50 gol in 2 anni in serie A. Poi ha dimostrato di non avere la personalità per sopportare la pressione della nostra maglia e di San Siro.
> Sto Lapadula, che oltre arrivare dalla serie B, arriva da Pescara che, con tutto il rispetto, non è certo una piazza che anche in serie cadetta ti mette pressione, è tutto da testare. Ci andrei molto cauto a definirlo il nuovo fenomeno italiano.
> Poi, ovviamente, spero con tutte le mie forze che abbiate ragione voi.
> ...



Bhe guarda...sono abruzzese e dire che "pescara non è una piazza che ti mette chissà quale pressione" dimostra solo che non sai di cosa parli. A Pescara c'è una pressione pazzesca, si credono i padroni della Regione e fidati, sui giocatori e sulla squadra si poggia l'attenzione di tutta la città. Forse c'è più pressione a Pescara che nel 90% delle altre città che ospitano squadre di Serie A e Serie B...


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Tutte le fonti giornalistiche, ma proprio tutte, riportano che sul giocatore c'erano Juventus e Napoli. Che il giocatore sia stato valutato degno di far parte della rosa di top club è dunque attestato dai fatti.
> Quanto a Sky, la sua deduzione che l'acquisto di Lapadula, valutato appunto degno di top club da quelli tra essi che puntavano ad ingaggiarlo, significhi addirittura il tramonto di un affare da 1,5 miliardi di euro, è una illazione se non supportata da fatti. Ma forse mi sbaglio io.



Lo ripeto: lo abbiamo strappato a Juve e Napoli che giocherebbero la Champions (quindi almeno 10 partite più di noi) e che hanno una rosa migliore della nostra sia in attacco che a centrocampo in grado di fargli segnare goal anche solo facendolo scendere in campo per 5 minuti...e questo sceglie il Milan solo perchè gli hanno detto "guarda giochi titolare"?Per giocare titolare poteva andare a Genova, al Sassuolo, restare al Pescara...

E' venuto per soldi?Ma comunque avrebbe guadagnato comunque tanti soldi anche altrove, non è che a Napoli lo avrebbero pagato con le noccioline o nel Sassuolo gli avrebbero dato i popcorn...

Se ha scelto il Milan è perchè:

1)Il Milan ha sentito il prezzo ed ha pagato (avremmo dovuto fare lo stesso con Verratti) senza stare lì a fare i conti con il pallottoliere, come accadeva fino a 6 mesi fa, la storia di "c'erano i soldi di El Shaarawy" non regge...quante volte in passato c'erano i soldi delle cessioni ma ci siamo messi a tentennare per gli spiccioli e sulle modalità di pagamento in 90 rate da pagare in anni bisestili?Ma sopratutto se avessimo contato sui soldi del Faraone, ora che non cediamo un altro, avremmo dovuto fare i conti con il bilancino prima di accettare...invece...
2)Il Milan probabilmente gli avrà anche offerto il posto da titolare, ma gli avrà anche detto "stai tranquillo che ci sono i soldi per tornare a crescere e se farai bene, potrai essere tu, crescendo, il centro del nostro attacco"...altrimenti il Sassuolo o il Genoa gli sarebbero andati più che bene.

Questo è un affarone: non costa nulla di stipendio, di cartellino si è pagato il giusto ed è mediamente giovane (26 anni è l'età giusta per esplodere) e sopratutto ha carattere...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

Comunque penso che oltre al talento bisogna avere la testa giusta...Balo docet...sono convinto che se questo ragazzo si dimostrerà deciso e "cattivo" al punto giusto si potrà affermare...sono stufo di vedere in campo gente che cammina, che non rincorre l'avversario e gioca come se fosse una tortura!! Voglio giocatori con le palle, e lui mi sembra assolutamente che le abbia!!


----------



## Milanista 87 (24 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Tutte le fonti giornalistiche, ma proprio tutte, riportano che sul giocatore c'erano Juventus e Napoli. Che il giocatore sia stato valutato degno di far parte della rosa di top club è dunque attestato dai fatti.
> Quanto a Sky, la sua deduzione che l'acquisto di Lapadula, valutato appunto degno di top club da quelli tra essi che puntavano ad ingaggiarlo, significhi addirittura il tramonto di un affare da 1,5 miliardi di euro, è una illazione se non supportata da fatti. Ma forse mi sbaglio io.



Il Napoli non è un top club ma una squadra che fa la Champions . E avrebbe giocato titolare con Higuain ? 
La Juventus è un top club ma lì avrebbe dovuto sudarsi il posto con altri attaccanti 
Su di noi vedremo che squadra sarà costruita , al momento è difficile dire se sarà titolare o riserva
Per me è una scommessa . Ma giusta . Se c'è un progetto dietro . Resta il fatto che il termine Top Player associato a lui signfiica farsi andare bene tutto . Quello cho ho sempre sostenuto . Ovvero che se per caso salta la cessione Galliani e Berlusconi andrebbero ancora bene a una parte di tifoseria che si tiene tutto e non critica mai . 
Sky ha sempre definito Lapadula ottimo giocatore , campione mai . 
Meglio Raimondi che parla di Ibra al Milan e si fa prendere in giro da Raiola nelle interviste allora .
Caressa aveva definito Lapadula più utile di Bacca perchè aveva detto che il colombiano sa fare solo goal . 
Se questo è un giudizio da Hater ...


----------



## patriots88 (24 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A 26 anni ormai uno è a fine carriera.



certo certo
vallo a dre a toni o vardy


----------



## patriots88 (24 Giugno 2016)

comunque le modalità con cui è arrivato non sono assolutamente da Galliani.


----------



## Milanista 87 (24 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> comunque le modalità con cui è arrivato non sono assolutamente da Galliani.



Questo acquisto non chiude le porte ne a Ital-Milan e ne ai cinesi , secondo me


----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Primo colpo per l'ItalcessiMilan signori



è peruviano e non è giovanissimo ma del 90


----------



## gabuz (24 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Bhe guarda...sono abruzzese e dire che "pescara non è una piazza che ti mette chissà quale pressione" dimostra solo che non sai di cosa parli. A Pescara c'è una pressione pazzesca, si credono i padroni della Regione e fidati, sui giocatori e sulla squadra si poggia l'attenzione di tutta la città. Forse c'è più pressione a Pescara che nel 90% delle altre città che ospitano squadre di Serie A e Serie B...



Posso immaginare le aspettative calcistiche del Pescara Calcio, difatti sono lustri che galleggia tra Serie A e Serie B...
Diciamoci la verità senza che nessuno, abruzzese o di Pescara, si senta ferito nell'orgoglio. Calcisticamente ci sono piazze dove non risalire subito in A e rimanere in serie cadetta è una vera e propria tragedia e onta sportiva. Perché abituate a stare al "piano alto" e non in quello inferiore. Per tutto il rispetto che ho del Pescara, e ne ho credimi, non mi pare proprio sia questo il caso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Tutte le fonti giornalistiche, ma proprio tutte, riportano che sul giocatore c'erano Juventus e Napoli. Che il giocatore sia stato valutato degno di far parte della rosa di top club è dunque attestato dai fatti.
> Quanto a Sky, la sua deduzione che l'acquisto di Lapadula, valutato appunto degno di top club da quelli tra essi che puntavano ad ingaggiarlo, significhi addirittura il tramonto di un affare da 1,5 miliardi di euro, è una illazione se non supportata da fatti. Ma forse mi sbaglio io.


In questo caso me ne faccio poco anche di eventuali accostamenti a Juventus e Napoli. Qualcuno l'ha visto giocare? Qualcuno lo ritiene di una qualità tale da poter fare bene anche in A, oltre che in B? No, perché stiamo parlando di un ventiseienne alla prima stagione buona in carriera, per giunta in serie B.


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Posso immaginare le aspettative calcistiche del Pescara Calcio, difatti sono lustri che galleggia tra Serie A e Serie B...
> Diciamoci la verità senza che nessuno, abruzzese o di Pescara, si senta ferito nell'orgoglio. Calcisticamente ci sono piazze dove non risalire subito in A e rimanere in serie cadetta è una vera e propria tragedia e onta sportiva. Perché abituate a stare al "piano alto" e non in quello inferiore. Per tutto il rispetto che ho del Pescara, e ne ho credimi, non mi pare proprio sia questo il caso.



No guarda...qui c'è gente che segue i giocatori nei locali e vede se rincasano ad orari decenti prima delle partite...

E' chiaro che non parliamo di club che lotta per vincere scudetti, ma ti assicuro che non è una piazza tranquilla, anzi, tutt'altro. Non è una piazza da Serie A, non ha uno stadio da 80.000 persone che ti fischia se sbagli uno stop, ma è una piazza calda, molto calda...fidati. Se esplodi qui, vuol dire che hai un po' di carattere, non sei una mammoletta.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In questo caso me ne faccio poco anche di eventuali accostamenti a Juventus e Napoli. Qualcuno l'ha visto giocare? Qualcuno lo ritiene di una qualità tale da poter fare bene anche in A, oltre che in B? No, perché stiamo parlando di un ventiseienne alla prima stagione buona in carriera, per giunta in serie B.



Io non l ho visto.

Ma chiunque l' abbia visto non vedo come possa capire vedendolo giocare in Serie B, che farà bene pure in Serie A.

Comunque va bene come scommessa, sempre il piu forte della Serie B è stato in fondo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non l ho visto.
> 
> Ma chiunque l' abbia visto non vedo come possa capire vedendolo giocare in Serie B, che farà bene pure in Serie A.
> 
> Comunque va bene come scommessa, sempre il piu forte della Serie B è stato in fondo.


Appunto. O mi dite che sarà forte anche in A, oppure tutto lo scetticismo è giustificato.


----------



## Milanista 87 (24 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto. O mi dite che sarà forte anche in A, oppure tutto lo scetticismo è giustificato.



Preciso che io non ho detto sia scarso ma una scommessa contestando l'affermazione di Top Player


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli non è un top club ma una squadra che fa la Champions . E avrebbe giocato titolare con Higuain ?
> La Juventus è un top club ma lì avrebbe dovuto sudarsi il posto con altri attaccanti
> Su di noi vedremo che squadra sarà costruita , al momento è difficile dire se sarà titolare o riserva
> Per me è una scommessa . Ma giusta . Se c'è un progetto dietro . Resta il fatto che il termine Top Player associato a lui signfiica farsi andare bene tutto . Quello cho ho sempre sostenuto . Ovvero che se per caso salta la cessione Galliani e Berlusconi andrebbero ancora bene a una parte di tifoseria che si tiene tutto e non critica mai .
> ...



Allora mettiamola così nel Sassuolo che oggi ci è superiore, avrebbbe giocato titolare. L'ingaggio sarebbe stato simile quindi?Di che parliamo?


----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In questo caso me ne faccio poco anche di eventuali accostamenti a Juventus e Napoli. Qualcuno l'ha visto giocare? Qualcuno lo ritiene di una qualità tale da poter fare bene anche in A, oltre che in B? No, perché stiamo parlando di un ventiseienne alla prima stagione buona in carriera, per giunta in serie B.



Lapadula puo essere considerato una pedina di una scacchiera piu ampia...Il problema dei milanisti è sempre il solito...Non ci fidiamo piu di quell ammasso di corrotti...anche se il mercato è stato concordato(Penso che galliani ha fatto disastri in malafede...non credo all incompetenza totale).
Ogni acquisto del milan sarà sempre punto interrogativo con questa dirigenza.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto. O mi dite che sarà forte anche in A, oppure tutto lo scetticismo è giustificato.



Tenendo conto che l' abbiamo pagato 9 milioni di euro, rateizzati in 3 anni, non penso proprio molti puntassero su di lui.

Comunque ripeto, viva queste scommesse, ma calma, e speriamo in bene


----------



## Milanista 87 (24 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Allora mettiamola così nel Sassuolo che oggi ci è superiore, avrebbbe giocato titolare. L'ingaggio sarebbe stato simile quindi?Di che parliamo?



Superiore perchè ha un gioco chiaro (che può piacere o meno ) e gente affamata
Dire che siamo peggio del Sassuolo come giocatori assolutamente no . 
E siamo finiti dietro perchè Sinisa è stato cacciato . E c'era il problema Preliminare EL e Tournee Americana


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Giugno 2016)

Domanda secca..... 
Meglio questi... O l ultimo in fondo? 

Balotelli
Menez
Boateng
.
.
.
.
.
Lapadula.

Lo so che non ci vuole moltissimo ad essere meglio dei primi tre.... Ma almeno è un inizio


----------



## carlocarlo (24 Giugno 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Domanda secca.....
> Meglio questi... O l ultimo in fondo?
> 
> Balotelli
> ...



per me meglio menez

ti faccio un altra domanda. che è la stessa dell'anno scorso per bacca.

chi in questo forum ha visto non dico tutte ma almeno 5 partite del pescara?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> per me meglio menez
> 
> ti faccio un altra domanda. che è la stessa dell'anno scorso per bacca.
> 
> chi in questo forum ha visto non dico tutte ma almeno 5 partite del pescara?



Quei tre mi urtano..... Menez sarà anche il migliore tecnicamente ma se ti passa l avversario palla al piede a tre metri e tu non fai nemmeno la finta di rincorrerlo...
Cambia mestiere.

Per cui meglio lapadula sicuramente che sti tre cessi


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli non è un top club ma una squadra che fa la Champions . E avrebbe giocato titolare con Higuain ?
> La Juventus è un top club ma lì avrebbe dovuto sudarsi il posto con altri attaccanti
> Su di noi vedremo che squadra sarà costruita , al momento è difficile dire se sarà titolare o riserva
> Per me è una scommessa . Ma giusta . Se c'è un progetto dietro . Resta il fatto che il termine Top Player associato a lui signfiica farsi andare bene tutto . Quello cho ho sempre sostenuto . Ovvero che se per caso salta la cessione Galliani e Berlusconi andrebbero ancora bene a una parte di tifoseria che si tiene tutto e non critica mai .
> ...



Lapadula al Milan può giocarsi il posto, altrove no.
A Napoli nessuno vuole andarci per fare il secondo di Higuain, e questo è un po' il loro problema, cioè convincere attaccanti seri ad accettare di fare la riserva di Higuain.
Alla Juve nemmeno ne parliamo, significherebbe fare la quarta punta dietro Dybala-Manduz-Zaza. Zaza che è stato pagato quasi 20 milioni per fare la riserva...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> certo certo
> vallo a dre a toni o vardy


Forse dovevo aggiungere che fosse un commento sarcastico, ma non credevo ce ne fosse bisogno.


----------



## Edric (24 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> per me meglio menez



La questione veramente rilevante cmq non è il *valore o meno* del calciatore qua, la questione è la *figura *del calciatore che si va acquistare.

*Non* giocatori problematici o calcisticamente falliti che nessuno vuole ma giocatori, perlomeno, che siano* di prospettiva* (acquisti alla Sabatini per intenderci).
Allora si che gli acquisti *iniziano *ad avere un senso logico.

E' chiaro che *non basta* per riportare il Milan al posto che compete a questa società, serviranno acquisti e investimenti molto più importanti (e fatti sempre con la logica), ma intanto * smettiamo di spendere soldi in giocatori inutili*.

Menez invece ha già dimostrato quel che in grado di apportare calcisticamente in questi due anni e quindi... no grazie, meglio che si trovi un'altra squadra.


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Lapadula al Milan può giocarsi il posto, altrove no.
> A Napoli nessuno vuole andarci per fare il secondo di Higuain, e questo è un po' il loro problema, cioè convincere attaccanti seri ad accettare di fare la riserva di Higuain.
> Alla Juve nemmeno ne parliamo, significherebbe fare la quarta punta dietro Dybala-Manduz-Zaza. Zaza che è stato pagato quasi 20 milioni per fare la riserva...



Il discorso è semplice: Meglio fare la panchina al Napoli e sperare in un raffreddore di Higuain e comunque guadagnare 1 milione l'anno, oppure giocare nel Milan titolare sperando che Montolivo indovini un passaggio smarcante o che Abate azzecchi un cross?

Meglio fare la panchina nella Juve, giocare comunque (perchè anche il 4 attaccante gioca), incassare comunque 1 milione di euro, prendersi i premi per la vittoria dello scudetto e magari un altro bel piazzamento in Champions, oppure giocare titolar enel Milan dove magari Kucka invece che spararla in curva la mette sul mio piede ed arrivare di nuovo dietro al Sassuolo dove comunque avrei giocato titolare?

Se è venuto al Milan è perchèdietro c'è altro...non per il posto titolare che avrebbe avuto in altre 17 squadre di Serie A...


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2016)

dai raga..però non si è mai contenti. E' un acquisto intelligente questo, come dovevamo farne negli anni passati. Non è un fenomeno ma non è un brocco. E' un giocatore valido, tecnico, furbo, rapido, e potente. Se si affermerà o meno in serie A non ci è dato saperlo, ma basta per la miseria con sto disfattismo! MEglio non prendere nessuno allora? per giudicare questo mercato è inutile farsi le pippe mentali ora, aspettiamo settembre e poi tireremo le somme.


----------



## carlocarlo (24 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> La questione veramente rilevante cmq non è il *valore o meno* del calciatore qua, la questione è la *figura *del calciatore che si va acquistare.
> 
> *Non* giocatori problematici o calcisticamente falliti che nessuno vuole ma giocatori, perlomeno, che siano* di prospettiva* (acquisti alla Sabatini per intenderci).
> Allora si che gli acquisti *iniziano *ad avere un senso logico.
> ...



non ho detto che vorrei tenere menez, anche perche non lo stimo sicuramente.

ma dopo il rinnovo di montolivo e zapata, acquistare lapadula mi lascia piu di qualche dubbio sulla prossima stagione


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Il discorso è semplice: Meglio fare la panchina al Napoli e sperare in un raffreddore di Higuain e comunque guadagnare 1 milione l'anno, oppure giocare nel Milan titolare sperando che Montolivo indovini un passaggio smarcante o che Abate azzecchi un cross?
> 
> Meglio fare la panchina nella Juve, giocare comunque (perchè anche il 4 attaccante gioca), incassare comunque 1 milione di euro, prendersi i premi per la vittoria dello scudetto e magari un altro bel piazzamento in Champions, oppure giocare titolar enel Milan dove magari Kucka invece che spararla in curva la mette sul mio piede ed arrivare di nuovo dietro al Sassuolo dove comunque avrei giocato titolare?
> 
> Se è venuto al Milan è perchèdietro c'è altro...non per il posto titolare che avrebbe avuto in altre 17 squadre di Serie A...



Mi sembrano dei voli pindarici. Lapadula è venuto perché qui può guadgnarsi il posto da titolare, e questo gli fa onore.
Stiamo parlando di un giocatore della Serie B, non del Real Madrid, non devi convincerlo coi progetti miliardari.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2016)

Comunque se proprio volete fasciarvi la testa, l'unica paura da avere è che Pellegatti dice che Lapadula era il primo nome nella lista di Brocchi.
Tuttosport e gli altri dicono invece di Giampaolo. 
Insomma idee chiarissime.


----------



## Jino (24 Giugno 2016)

ItalMilan is coming.

Poi per carità, non sto certo qui a schifare il capocannoniere di serie B, non sono certo queste scommesse quelle che io critico. Quello che critico, se accadrà, sarà il ridimensionamento tecnico.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> ItalMilan is coming.
> 
> Poi per carità, non sto certo qui a schifare il capocannoniere di serie B, non sono certo queste scommesse quelle che io critico. Quello che critico, se accadrà, sarà il ridimensionamento tecnico.



Teoricamente Lapadula non è italiano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> *è peruviano* e non è giovanissimo ma del 90



Ma che stai a dire? è italianissimo ed un colpo perfetto per il Milanino di brocchi o giampaolo..

Poi si parla già anche di saponara..non mi paiono colpi da nuova proprietà questi..

Anche se va detto che lo sgarbo al Genoa è strano......


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo TuttoSport, fondamentale è stato l'intervento diretto di Silvio Berlusconi. Galliani, in visita al presidente rossonero, ha chiamato Sebastiani (presidente del Pescara), e l'ha messo in comunicazione proprio con Berlusconi, che ha sbloccato così la trattativa.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Teoricamente Lapadula non è italiano.



Scusa ma da dove esce sta cosa che non è italiano? 

.

no link esterni


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo TuttoSport, fondamentale è stato l'intervento diretto di Silvio Berlusconi. Galliani, in visita al presidente rossonero, ha chiamato Sebastiani (presidente del Pescara), e l'ha messo in comunicazione proprio con Berlusconi, che ha sbloccato così la trattativa.*



Chiamare Galatioto no?


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo TuttoSport, fondamentale è stato l'intervento diretto di Silvio Berlusconi. Galliani, in visita al presidente rossonero, ha chiamato Sebastiani (presidente del Pescara), e l'ha messo in comunicazione proprio con Berlusconi, che ha sbloccato così la trattativa.*



L'intervento in 1° persona del Presidente


----------



## Edric (24 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> non ho detto che vorrei tenere menez, anche perche non lo stimo sicuramente.



Ottimo, anche se io volevo spiegare perché *preferisco* un Lapadula a un Menez 



> ma dopo il rinnovo di montolivo e zapata, acquistare lapadula mi lascia piu di qualche dubbio sulla prossima stagione



Il dubbio ci può sempre stare è chiaro, magari se però si potesse (parlo anche in senso più generale) ribadire un po' *meno spesso* che la cessione è tutta fuffa, che tantopoisilvioresta e altri vaticinii di questo genere, sarebbe più facile leggere le discussioni sulla eventuale cessione o meno.


----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che stai a dire? è italianissimo ed un colpo perfetto per il Milanino di brocchi o giampaolo..
> 
> Poi si parla già anche di saponara..non mi paiono colpi da nuova proprietà questi..
> 
> Anche se va detto che lo sgarbo al Genoa è strano......



Nazionale del Peru...e' stato convocato per la coppa america ma ha rinunciato.


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Nazionale del Peru...e' stato convocato per la coppa america ma ha rinunciato.



Diciamo le cose come stanno: 

Il ragazzo ha doppio passaporto ed in teoria fino a che non scenderà in campo con la Nazionale italiana o peruviana, potrà esere convocato.

E' stato convocato dalla Nazionale peruviana per la Copa America, ma ha rifiutato non per amore dell'Italia, ma perchè in quel periodo il Pescara si giocava la promozione in Serie A (e quindi anche il suo futuro, visto che gli è valso un quadriennale con il Milan). Vedremo a settembre chi convocherà chi e quale convocazione accetterà. Credo però che conoscendo l'Italia, nessuno lo convocherà mai, ci sono già i raccomandati Pellè IMmobile Eder ed Insigne...figurati se provano a convocare un "non raccomandato"...


----------



## carlocarlo (24 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Ottimo, anche se io volevo spiegare perché *preferisco* un Lapadula a un Menez
> 
> 
> 
> Il dubbio ci può sempre stare è chiaro, magari se però si potesse (parlo anche in senso più generale) ribadire un po' *meno spesso* che la cessione è tutta fuffa, che tantopoisilvioresta e altri vaticinii di questo genere, sarebbe più facile leggere le discussioni sulla eventuale cessione o meno.



ci può stare il tuo ragionamento, anche a me, noi, da fastidio leggere post dove ci sono messaggi di gente che continua ad osannare certi giornalisti solo perche vanno a fare della nostra speranza.

pero siamo in un forum e bisogna rispettare le idee di tutti, le vostre super ottimistiche e le nostre super pessimistiche.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Lapadula puo essere considerato una pedina di una scacchiera piu ampia...Il problema dei milanisti è sempre il solito...Non ci fidiamo piu di quell ammasso di corrotti...anche se il mercato è stato concordato(Penso che galliani ha fatto disastri in malafede...non credo all incompetenza totale).
> Ogni acquisto del milan sarà sempre punto interrogativo con questa dirigenza.


Stava andando al Genoa... questo mi basta per avvilirmi. Il Genoa, in un modo o nell'altro, sta sempre in mezzo alle nostre trattative, sempre!


----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stava andando al Genoa... questo mi basta per avvilirmi. Il Genoa, in un modo o nell'altro, sta sempre in mezzo alle nostre trattative, sempre!



Lo so capisco fratello mio ...meglio 1 lapadula che un menez o niang.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Giugno 2016)

Mha non capisco il vostro associare Lapadula all'ItalMilan. E' italiano , ha passporto peruviano embè? Uno dei voi qualsiasi , mi dica un nome di un attaccante (visto che abbiamo tutto l'attacco in uscita) qualsiasi in tutta Europa che avremmo pagato 9 milioni a rate di 3 anni , con contratto di 1 milione l'anno , con lo stesso tasso tecnico e la stessa fame di Lapadula.

Fatemi solo un nome.

Questo è il meglio che c'era sul mercato in tutta Europa per quelle cifre e lo abbiamo preso noi. Poi se si vuole sempre guardare al lato negativo e pensare che un giocatore che ha fatto 30 goal in Serie B , convocato dalla nazionale Peruviana , ricercato dal Leicester di cui si è parlato tutto l'anno , non sia conosciuto all'estero e che quindi sia un idea di Galliani e basta fate come volete.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> per me meglio menez
> 
> ti faccio un altra domanda. che è la stessa dell'anno scorso per bacca.
> 
> chi in questo forum ha visto non dico tutte ma almeno 5 partite del pescara?


Eh, appunto, quelli che lo definiscono cesso e non hanno visto partite del Pescara che diamine parlano a fare?


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo TuttoSport, fondamentale è stato l'intervento diretto di Silvio Berlusconi. Galliani, in visita al presidente rossonero, ha chiamato Sebastiani (presidente del Pescara), e l'ha messo in comunicazione proprio con Berlusconi, che ha sbloccato così la trattativa.*





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che stai a dire? è italianissimo ed un colpo perfetto per il Milanino di brocchi o giampaolo..
> 
> Poi si parla già anche di saponara..non mi paiono colpi da nuova proprietà questi..
> 
> Anche se va detto che lo sgarbo al Genoa è strano......



Questo discorso non ha senso, ormai si è capito che il mercato quest'estate lo fa Galliani (come avevo previsto, purtroppo). Per cui non bisogna valutare la cessione in base agli acquisti, ma all'esborso economico semmai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Lo so capisco fratello mio ...meglio 1 lapadula che un menez o niang.


Io in Niang ancora ci credo. Su Munnez sono d'accordo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Nazionale del Peru...e' stato convocato per la coppa america ma ha rinunciato.



Come non consideravo italiano uno come Amauri considero italianissimo uno come Lapadula che è cittadino italiano a tutti gli effetti


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo discorso non ha senso, ormai si è capito che il mercato quest'estate lo fa Galliani (come avevo previsto, purtroppo). Per cui non bisogna valutare la cessione in base agli acquisti, ma all'esborso economico semmai.



A sti cinesi va bene tutto quello che fa fester a quanto pare....


----------



## Edric (24 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ci può stare il tuo ragionamento, anche a me, noi, da fastidio leggere post dove ci sono messaggi di gente che continua ad osannare certi giornalisti solo perche vanno a fare della nostra speranza.
> 
> pero siamo in un forum e bisogna rispettare le idee di tutti, le vostre super ottimistiche e le nostre super pessimistiche.



Certo ovviamente vanno rispettate le *opinioni*, non confondiamo però il rispettare le opinioni di tutti (quando apportano un valore aggiunto alla discussione) con il continuo postare messaggi di *disfattismo * puro e semplice ogni volta che uno scribacchino si alza e si mette a scrivere due righe. (che era quello che, sempre per il rispetto di tutti quanti, anche di chi legge, ci si chiedeva se si poteva limitare, almeno un po').

Tra l'altro scusami poi Carlo ma che certi giornalisti (dannati portatori di speranza ) vengano osannati lo stai dicendo tu.

Quello che a più riprese si è cercato di far notare, non solo da parte mia, è che semplicemente qualcuno di questi sta facendo il giornalista (prendendosi anche tutti i rischi del caso di sbagliare ma *generalmente venendo confermato poi dai fatti*), altri al contrario sembrano più che altro delle veline che dei giornalisti o si lanciano in fantasiose ricostruzione ricche di ipotesi e condizionali per poi cambiare versione ogni due per tre (e la storia è li a dimostrarlo).

E finché si continuerà a *non dare maggior peso ai primi* e a *inchiodare alle loro affermazioni i secondi* non vedo perché questi ultimi dovrebbero iniziare a fare il loro mestiere e il livello dell'informazione tornare a un livello decente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Certo ovviamente vanno rispettate le *opinioni*, non confondiamo però il rispettare le opinioni di tutti (quando apportano un valore aggiunto alla discussione) con il continuo postare messaggi di *disfattismo * puro e semplice ogni volta che uno scribacchino si alza e si mette a scrivere due righe. (che era quello che, sempre per il rispetto di tutti quanti, anche di chi legge, ci si chiedeva se si poteva limitare, almeno un po').
> 
> Tra l'altro scusami poi Carlo ma che certi giornalisti (dannati portatori di speranza ) vengano osannati lo stai dicendo tu.
> 
> ...



In più ho notato che mentre alcuni (anche tra i negativi) argomentano le loro opinioni (e allora è bello pure parlarne), molti si limitano a dire: ecco,italmilan.....che schifo......italmilan.......non si vende....ecco non ci credo più....non venderanno mai.
in 3 giorni avrò letto Italmilan almeno 200 volte ahaha
Per il resto siamo tutti sulla stessa barca...quindi forza milan e speriamo bene


----------



## carlocarlo (24 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> In più ho notato che mentre alcuni (anche tra i negativi) argomentano le loro opinioni (e allora è bello pure parlarne), molti si limitano a dire: ecco,italmilan.....che schifo......italmilan.......non si vende....ecco non ci credo più....non venderanno mai.
> in 3 giorni avrò letto Italmilan almeno 200 volte ahaha
> Per il resto siamo tutti sulla stessa barca...quindi forza milan e speriamo bene



secondo me c'è poco da argomentare sia da una parte, sia dall'altra perche nessuno sa nulla.
da una parte c'è un advisor serio che significa che la trattativa esiste e non è una falsa.
dall'altra abbiamo dei comportarmi in sede di mercato, rinnovi a monto e zapata e l'acquisto di un attaccante come lapadula che sicuramente non rispecchiano le attese di tutti noi e fanno piu propendere per l'ital milan con berlusconi.
altro non è successo di fatti reali.
il resto sono solo nostre supposizioni.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> secondo me c'è poco da argomentare sia da una parte, sia dall'altra perche nessuno sa nulla.
> da una parte c'è un advisor serio che significa che la trattativa esiste e non è una falsa.
> dall'altra abbiamo dei comportarmi in sede di mercato, rinnovi a monto e zapata e l'acquisto di un attaccante come lapadula che sicuramente non rispecchiano le attese di tutti noi e fanno piu propendere per l'ital milan con berlusconi.
> altro non è successo di fatti reali.
> il resto sono solo nostre supposizioni.



Si ma un forum è fatto per parlare e confrontarsi, penso....e scriver solo: ecco,italmilan....senza aggiungere nulla non penso sia un gran che come spunto di conversazione...anzi, dopo un po rompe...poi oh,ciascuno interpreta il forum come più gli piace...a me piace buttare fuori quello che penso e poi magari prendere anche critiche ma magari ci si confronta  Per quanto riguarda montolivo è tutto una vergogna (ma son sicuro fosse stato deciso ben prima) e zapata è un buon panchinaro...già non avremo soldi infiniti quest anno...meglio non sprecarli per comprare pure nuovi panchinari


----------



## carlocarlo (24 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma un forum è fatto per parlare e confrontarsi, penso....e scriver solo: ecco,italmilan....senza aggiungere nulla non penso sia un gran che come spunto di conversazione...anzi, dopo un po rompe...poi oh,ciascuno interpreta il forum come più gli piace...a me piace buttare fuori quello che penso e poi magari prendere anche critiche ma magari ci si confronta  Per quanto riguarda montolivo è tutto una vergogna (ma son sicuro fosse stato deciso ben prima) e zapata è un buon panchinaro...già non avremo soldi infiniti quest anno...meglio non sprecarli per comprare pure nuovi panchinari


ogniuno è convinto delle proprie cose  purtroppo non sappiamo la realta dei fatti


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ogniuno è convinto delle proprie cose  purtroppo non sappiamo la realta dei fatti



Eh certo...questa cosa non la dico solo io ma di certo non si sa nulla e sicuro non verrà mai fuori la verità...l unica cosa certa e che ci mette d'accordo tutti è che 3.5 mln a quel cesso sono un'infinità e che deve togliersi quella fascia dal braccio perché è un indegno


----------



## 666psycho (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky ha riportato i retroscena della trattativa per Lapadula. Il giocatore, questa mattina, era praticamente del Genoa. Nel pomeriggio si è inserito il Milan, che ha strappato il giocatore ai rossoblù. E' stato Berlusconi a volere fortemente il giocatore ed ha dato l'ok. Questo può significare che il presidente ha deciso di tenersi il Milan.



eh si! perchè Berlsuconi sa chi è! l'avrà seguito tutta la stagione in serie b e visto giocare tantissime volte.. ma per favore..


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> eh si! perchè Berlsuconi sa chi è! l'avrà seguito tutta la stagione in serie b e visto giocare tantissime volte.. ma per favore..



Da parte mia, penso semplicemente che qualsiasi mossa di mercato intelligente farà il Milan, Berlusconi tenterà di far credere all'opinione pubblica che le sue direttive siano indispensabili alla concretizzazione di esse. 
Il suo ruolo diventerebbe più margine coi cinesi, ma farebbe passare come fondamentale il suo ruolo di presidente onorario e di consigliere.


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli non è un top club ma una squadra che fa la Champions . E avrebbe giocato titolare con Higuain ?
> La Juventus è un top club ma lì avrebbe dovuto sudarsi il posto con altri attaccanti
> Su di noi vedremo che squadra sarà costruita , al momento è difficile dire se sarà titolare o riserva
> Per me è una scommessa . Ma giusta . Se c'è un progetto dietro . Resta il fatto che il termine Top Player associato a lui signfiica farsi andare bene tutto . Quello cho ho sempre sostenuto . Ovvero che se per caso salta la cessione Galliani e Berlusconi andrebbero ancora bene a una parte di tifoseria che si tiene tutto e non critica mai .
> ...


Ci siamo espressi su Lapadula come ottimo giocatore che è degno di far parte della rosa di top club, ed ora diventa top player... Interessante migrazione di concetti. Napoli è certamente top club in Italia, l'attuale dimensione del Milan, mi pare.


----------



## sballotello (24 Giugno 2016)

Un tempo prendeva van Basten e ora ci tiene che venga sottolineato che abbia preso lui lapadula..


----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ogniuno è convinto delle proprie cose  purtroppo non sappiamo la realta dei fatti



Ma poi tutta sta stampa che è ottimista non la vedo...Un solo giornalista si è esposto senza mai...e dico mai dato per certo la vendita del club.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (24 Giugno 2016)

Diffido dei giocatori che fanno la prima stagione ottima a 26 anni (in serie B, fra l'altro...)

A me sembra pericolosamente una operazione da ItalMilan, che sia Giampaolo o Brocchi che lo ha richiesto


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Diffido dei giocatori che fanno la prima stagione ottima a 26 anni (in serie B, fra l'altro...)
> 
> A me sembra pericolosamente una operazione da ItalMilan, che sia Giampaolo o Brocchi che lo ha richiesto



Infatti anche Galliani diffidò di Toni...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (24 Giugno 2016)

Capirai, avessi detto Ronaldo...


----------



## kolao95 (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Capirai, avessi detto Ronaldo...



Capirai? Ma stai scherzando?


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Capirai? Ma stai scherzando?



huauhauhauh

Avessimo avuto Toni in quegli anni però era esploso in Serie A solo a 27 anni quindi era pacco per forza.

Mah...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> huauhauhauh
> 
> Avessimo avuto Toni in quegli anni però era esploso in Serie A solo a 27 anni quindi era pacco per forza.
> 
> Mah...


Non tutte le ciambelle escono col buco.


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Giugno 2016)

Berlusconi ha dato l'ok. Altro che cinesi che controllano, Gancikoff, eccetera.


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In questo caso me ne faccio poco anche di eventuali accostamenti a Juventus e Napoli. Qualcuno l'ha visto giocare? Qualcuno lo ritiene di una qualità tale da poter fare bene anche in A, oltre che in B? No, perché stiamo parlando di un ventiseienne alla prima stagione buona in carriera, per giunta in serie B.



Buona...ha fatto 30 gol senza rigori...più che buona direi strepitosa. Se hai dubbi vuol dire che non l'hai visto giocare, fidati di me


----------



## pennyhill (24 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non tutte le ciambelle escono col buco.



Comunque, il buon Toni, fa il primo anno di A, a 22 anni, nel lontano 2000 (quanto tempo è passato  ) 
E non so se vi ricordate che Sir Alex Ferguson mandò più volte il fratello Martin a Vicenza per osservare proprio Toni. 
A fine anno passò al Brescia per 15 milioni di €, cifra incredibile per il club di Corioni
Primo anno con le rondinelle fa 13 gol. Stagione successiva deludente anche perché condizionata da un incidente stradale. Insomma Toni come macchina da gol è esploso a 26-27 anni, ma prima non era uno “sconosciuto”


----------



## Djici (24 Giugno 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Comunque, il buon Toni, fa il primo anno di A, a 22 anni, nel lontano 2000 (quanto tempo è passato  )
> E non so se vi ricordate che Sir Alex Ferguson mandò più volte il fratello Martin a Vicenza per osservare proprio Toni.
> A fine anno passò al Brescia per 15 milioni di €
> Primo anno con le rondinelle fa 13 gol. Stagione successiva deludente anche perché condizionata da un incidente stradale. Insomma Toni come macchina da gol è esploso a 26-27 anni, ma prima non era uno “sconosciuto”



Se non sbaglio a l'inizio Ferguson aveva mandato un osservatore per vedere Cassano... ma poi e rimasto piu impressionato da Toni.


----------

